# UK Settlement Visa



## TaffyRSA (Aug 25, 2015)

Good Day All,

My name is Martin and I am a UK citizen by birth. I was born in Wales and lived there all my life up until 2005, when I moved to South Africa with my partner.

My partner is a South African citizen and after 10 months of us living together in South Africa, we got married in SA.

We have lived in SA for the last 10 years and we have had 2 children in that time. My children both have SA and UK passports. Obviously, I have a UK passport but do not hold permanent residency in SA. I applied 2 years ago, but it is still pending...!!!

Anyway, we have decided to move back to the UK this year and I am already in the UK as I took a job offer and needed to start working ASAP.

My wife has applied for her Settlement Visa in SA before I left and it is still pending. (its been almost 6 weeks now).

She did the TB test, paid the NHS Surcharge, passed the English language test, provided my new contract of employment which shows my salary and that it exceeds the minimum requirement for supporting my wife and 2 dependants... 

Can my wife's visa be rejected...? and if so, on what grounds. We have no debt in SA or the UK, have clean credit records in both countries and have money in the bank...

Are we stressing over nothing.. or can her visa be rejected...?


----------

